# Is there a bacon sticky?



## lintonkennels (May 15, 2011)

Is there a bacon sticky?  Or does anyone have a good link for a step by step for bacon?  I am wanting to try my hand at making some bacon for my family and figured you guys know how to find this stuff easier than I can find it. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2011)

Try using the Handy Dandy search tool up top...it works great!!!

Put "how to make bacon" in it and watch what happens..

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2011)

Or read the WIKIs...

Wait a minute...read my latest post....yeah ..that's the ticket...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/106108/pork-bellies-yaaa-bacon-the-money-shot  

 Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2011)

Craig is right on with the search.


----------



## hardslicer (May 16, 2011)

you had me at bacon!


----------



## dirtworldmike (May 16, 2011)

Here's Bearcarver's Bacon Step by Step.  You can't go wrong with it ... It's fool-proof

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96761/smoked-bacon-step-by-step-with-qview


----------



## exhaustedspark (May 16, 2011)

Why do people put that on direction cooking or otherwise?  That is puting a curse on it. Every time i am told you cant go wrong i do and if it you cant miss it i do.

Never put the curse on it.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> Why do people put that on direction cooking or otherwise?  That is puting a curse on it. Every time i am told you cant go wrong i do and if it you cant miss it i do.
> 
> Never put the curse on it.


LOL---My step by steps are all VooDoo & Witch Dr proof. And they all come with personal PM assistance, if needed.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## meateater (May 16, 2011)

You can't go wrong with Bears directions, just be prepared to never buy store bought bacon again.


----------

